# Input wanted from charity based haunts



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

As some of you know I run my home walk through haunt at my apartment. With my 3rd year coming up I've got to the point where I'm unable to really grow in size and a lot of my scenes are limited due to space.

I've talked with a couple local charities/groups that are very interested in me taking my experience, props and knowledge and using it for a fund raiser. Both think its a great idea and are more than willing to help out with a location as well as ensuring I get a cut for my efforts. I'm not considering this to generate a profit, but if I can supplement my addiction and help out others simultaneously why not. 

I'd like to hear from others who run a haunt that raises money for a charity or other organization. Any experience or advise you could share will be greatly appreciated.

I'm not looking at home vs pro haunt info, but info related more to working with a group/partner if you will. What headaches came along, what types of things should I consider, etc...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

anybody?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I believe Jerry at Skulltronix still does a charity haunt. You may want to contact him.
I have heard one horror story for a charity haunt were the guy lost all is props because the charity charged him storage for them and he could not retrieve them... I am sure that is a rare case.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Joker I do my haunt for charity every year, but I don't get anything for my efforts, everything we raise goes to the charity (but a cut would be nice I must say as I put up the money for everything.) So far I have had charity haunts for the March of Dimes, Relay for Life, a scholarship fund for a family friends whose son had drowned, and this year Hoofbeats for Hope, a nonprofit organization my son is involved in. One thing I have found is that everyone leaves me alone, let's me do creatively whatever I want to do, etc. Some years we have had a donation jar, some years the organization was present at a table with handouts and information. If I had someone willing to donate space, help, etc. I would go for it! This year I thought about calling some local places to see if they would donate to me some supplies and things to pull off my haunted corn maze as the cost of everything has gone up up up. With all this said after 12 years of haunting and the last 8 all being for charity I must say it has always been a good experience. This is kind of rambling, email me if you'd like to chat back and forth on some questions or anything. Hope it all works out!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

PeeWeePinson said:


> Joker I do my haunt for charity every year, but I don't get anything for my efforts, everything we raise goes to the charity (but a cut would be nice I must say as I put up the money for everything.) So far I have had charity haunts for the March of Dimes, Relay for Life, a scholarship fund for a family friends whose son had drowned, and this year Hoofbeats for Hope, a nonprofit organization my son is involved in. One thing I have found is that everyone leaves me alone, let's me do creatively whatever I want to do, etc. Some years we have had a donation jar, some years the organization was present at a table with handouts and information. If I had someone willing to donate space, help, etc. I would go for it! This year I thought about calling some local places to see if they would donate to me some supplies and things to pull off my haunted corn maze as the cost of everything has gone up up up. With all this said after 12 years of haunting and the last 8 all being for charity I must say it has always been a good experience. This is kind of rambling, email me if you'd like to chat back and forth on some questions or anything. Hope it all works out!


I've not asked for any money, but both charities I've talked to have stated that I should get something for my efforts. Now it probably won't replace the money/time I spend, but something to consider as I'll probably end up needing additional storage space after this year.

Hopefully I'll be able to get some volunteers and support from them and will still be able to utilize my creativity. I was hoping that will be the case and not a situation where they want more or less complete control over layout, design, and say you can't do this can't do that etc... Of course if they see something I missed that might be a safety hazard by all means I'd hope they'd say something.

Just curious what you do about insurance, rent, marketing, permits, inspections, etc....? Do you pay for that out of your own pocket?


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

We used to donate our proceeds to our local hospital. They have an annual radio-a-thon and our proceeds went to that. The hospital didn't have anything to do with the haunt, they were just more than willing to pick up the check.

I was hoping some of the staff would come through the haunt since the proceeds were going to them but I didn't get any attendance from them. A little disappointing.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I really appreciate all the input, keep it coming.



ghost37 said:


> We used to donate our proceeds to our local hospital. They have an annual radio-a-thon and our proceeds went to that. The hospital didn't have anything to do with the haunt, they were just more than willing to pick up the check.
> 
> I was hoping some of the staff would come through the haunt since the proceeds were going to them but I didn't get any attendance from them. A little disappointing.


That may very well be the situation I end up in, but the local charity is going to help provide a location so maybe, just maybe I can get the help I need but not help I don't.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Joker I am in a rural area and with my work I have everyone from the Judge, law enforcement, attorneys, fire department etc. that come to the haunt so in all honesty I haven't worried about insurance, inspections, etc. It's by invite only and it's family and friends and runs me around 400 people. Not alot compared to some I know but I usually make alot of money for whatever charity. Like Ghost37 the charities I donate to don't have anyone that shows up and they do not donate anything to help me put the haunt on. My son had 0% change of living at birth, but he beat the odds, and different charities helped me with the hosppital expense so I have just tried since then to donate back by my charity haunts. In all honesty I wish they would offer to help and if your charity is offering my advise is take them up on it. Whether it is money, volunteers, space whatever they would like to help with the only thing I would not want to give up is my creativity with my haunt. Good luck!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

PeeWeePinson said:


> Joker I am in a rural area and with my work I have everyone from the Judge, law enforcement, attorneys, fire department etc. that come to the haunt so in all honesty I haven't worried about insurance, inspections, etc. It's by invite only and it's family and friends and runs me around 400 people. Not alot compared to some I know but I usually make alot of money for whatever charity. Like Ghost37 the charities I donate to don't have anyone that shows up and they do not donate anything to help me put the haunt on. My son had 0% change of living at birth, but he beat the odds, and different charities helped me with the hosppital expense so I have just tried since then to donate back by my charity haunts. In all honesty I wish they would offer to help and if your charity is offering my advise is take them up on it. Whether it is money, volunteers, space whatever they would like to help with the only thing I would not want to give up is my creativity with my haunt. Good luck!


I spoke with the president and he was going to talk to the board. Not sure if he's done that yet or has an answer but hopefully I'll hear something very soon.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Obama was going to bat for you? Awesome!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Obama was going to bat for you? Awesome!


Heck yeah!! Everyone else is getting bail out money why not a home haunter

I knew after I posted that I'd get a response like that from someone.....LOL


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Only what 14 work weekends left till the haunting season. I know it's late in the game, but I will be meeting with the fund raising officer of a local charity on Friday to work out the major details of doing a haunt for a fund raiser.

The charity (Habitat for Humanity) already has lots of volunteers, resources for building materials (lumber, paint, foam, etc...), free to no cost advertising, and the person I will be working with is a Real Estate agent, and since this is a charity furnraiser, is pretty certain we can get a location donated or at least for a small amount short term lease.

Wish me luck!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like everything is going in the right direction and I hope it keeps going that way for you.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

good luck joker. I have been scheming on moving onto charity haunts someday, as I'm sure my family will lose interest in yard haunts someday and I'll be on my own, and I'll want to do more ambitious haunts anyway.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Good Luck Joker! I hope everything works out for you!!


----------

